# Considering rehoming 2 ringneck doves



## silverbranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I have two female ringneck doves who I got from a shelter last July who I am considering rehoming. Due to a job change they get very little attention, and insufficient free flight or natural light. They are not terribly tame and do not like to be handled though they will eat out of my hand. Even though they are both females they do the mating ritual every month and lay four eggs like clockwork. (two each) I am thinking they might be happier with more birds and in an aviary. I am just starting to mull the idea over as I would find it hard to give them up, but I think there may be a better home out there.

I am located in Manassas, VA.

Thanks
Gail


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I actually have two male doves I was thinking of finding mates for (one was supposed to be a female, but you know how THAT goes. . .). Unfortunately I don't think shipping is too good for them, I've had pigeons shipped but doves are more fragile. Hopefully we'll find someone in your area.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two males who need mates too. Currently they are in a love hate relationship, "nesting" together one minute and fighting and jumping at each other the next  They seem content with each other but I'd like to see them finally have some babies. Mine have gotten pretty tame and will let me pick them up and feed them from my hand. They also like to land on our heads when we walk in the aviary  I'm not sure why though, haha.

For the record, I've shipped doves before, and they did just fine. I shipped one dove all the way out to CA. He was about a month and a half old at the time (the person wanted a young one to tame more easily), and now he's living the good life as a completely spoiled house pet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have two males who need mates too. Currently they are in a love hate relationship, "nesting" together one minute and fighting and jumping at each other the next  They seem content with each other but I'd like to see them finally have some babies. Mine have gotten pretty tame and will let me pick them up and feed them from my hand. They also like to land on our heads when we walk in the aviary  I'm not sure why though, haha.
> 
> For the record, I've shipped doves before, and they did just fine. I shipped one dove all the way out to CA. He was about a month and a half old at the time (the person wanted a young one to tame more easily), and now he's living the good life as a completely spoiled house pet


thats good to know as that option can find birds great homes....I have three hens, found a home for a pair I had as the male was a cooing machine and loud!..I could'nt watch tv even, talking on the phone I had to leave the room and shut the door...LOL...so Iam very happy with my hens, they are so quiet and just have little coos and some laughing...it's just right. so a pair of hens are really a nice pair...


----------



## silverbranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, they are very sweet. My pair are now giving each other these trilling soft coos back and forth, it is a very pleasant sound. Every now and again though, they get themselves in some sort of state, making those loud laughing noises at the top of their voices. I was on the phone with a friend and they started up, she said it sounded like I was in an asylum LOL.


----------



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

I have two males that also love hate each other, one of them is actually being plucked in the neck and feel awefull about it, if anyone needs a male or two sort of to stop the fighting I am in the New York area and willing to drive to even a nearby state to deliver, one is a peach fawn color and the other is white, young birds bought at Petland in 2007, the white has a ring with '07


----------

